# Where in the USA are Beretta firearms manufactured?



## ANDY JOHNSON (Feb 3, 2020)

WHERE IN THE USA IS THE BERETTA FIRE ARMS MANUFACTURED


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

GALLATIN, TENNESSEE


----------



## ANDY JOHNSON (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks on the location of Beretta..a little more info if you have it..how long there and how many are employed?? New plant or re-hab of previous plant?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

It's a new manufacturing facility that opened in 2016. The original plan was to have about 300 employees.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ANDY JOHNSON said:


> WHERE IN THE USA IS BOONDOCKS


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Found it.
http://boondocks-restaurant.com/
I eat there all the time , lol.


----------



## ANDY JOHNSON (Feb 3, 2020)

PhuBai70 said:


> It's a new manufacturing facility that opened in 2016. The original plan was to have about 300 employees.


APPRECIATE THE INFO..THANK YOU, GOD SPEED


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

You're welcome,


----------

